# Scott's grass seed vs. Pennington grass seed



## Gorilla03 (Jun 15, 2016)

So question for everyone since I'm having a lot of troubles with scotts contractor mix grass seed. About 2 months ago I had doubled the size of my yard, I picked up a 20 lb bag of Scott's contractor mix and I am very disgusted with this seed. I've watered it and fertilized it and it has stayed a very light green color and has came in very thin. I picked up a 20 lb Pennington Midwest mix bag and I'm very pleased, from the beginning it's has grown a deep dark green and came in twice as thick in the same amount of area..my question is how do I fix the area where the Scott's was applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where are you located?

First, check the bags for exactly what types of grass seeds were in those bags. Many different types of grass. Could be very different types of grass.

Middle of July would be a terrible time to plant grass most places. Too hot and dry. Could be that just a few of the hardiest seeds survived the first planting -- and those might not be of particularly good looking variety of grass. 

Many places, right about now is a perfect time to plant grass. Possibly best to just re-seed the first portion.

Myself, I don't seed anymore, I buy sod. Perfect lawn in a few hours.


----------



## Gorilla03 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wisconsin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

would you happen to be watering with softened water ?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

No way should you have seeded in Wisconsin in July, that's when lawns have gone dormant from the heat.

I think this is more likely the cause than the brand unless the bags contained different kinds of grass seed - typically, we're going to use a blend of perennial rye, bluegrass and red fescue.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Check the use-by dates on the bags, you may have been stuck with some old stuff.


----------



## keithhe (Jan 10, 2016)

In addition to the sound comments from others, I too had a lot of issues with even the top grade of Scott's and changed to Pennington. Results are much better.


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

I usually just use bulk seed.


----------

